# I Got Old Today



## blundig (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm 71 and of course as you get older things can get harder. But today, you know how you are watching a fight and someone suddenly looks kind of old and washed up? I just finished chest and back and man I reached that moment.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 24, 2021)

I reached that moment at 35


----------



## blundig (Oct 24, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I reached that moment at 35


You were undoubtedly starting at a much loftier perch.


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 24, 2021)

blundig said:


> I'm 71 and of course as you get older things can get harder.


Except for the things you want to get harder, right?


----------

